# Delta Mag



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I just got my issue in the mail. What a sweet cover! Plus, they had tidbits about both the Fargo and Grand Forks Delta chapters. Congrats guys! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ditto PJ, I had to have some alone time with that neck collar cover.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The agassiz Valley chapter (aka, the Fargo-Moorhead chapter) will be looking for more volunteers for the upcoming year. We need more help if this is to become a viable chapter. Please consider volunteering your time and talent to a great organization. Plus, Field Hunter buys the first round at the meetings!!!!!!! :beer: :lol:

Seriously, pm me or Field Hunter or Jim Heggeness if you are interested in helping out a great cause!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

PJ said:


> Plus, they had tidbits about both the Fargo and Grand Forks Delta chapters. Congrats guys!


Both of these chapters have done a lot for Delta and made a huge impact on a local level too. The chapter vol. from both of these chapters are some of the most dedicated vol. I know and all the hard work has paid off for them.

I can not imagine any duck hunter who reads this message not being motivated to learn more, join the cause, and volunteer to help.

Congrats Guys! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The Fargo chapter needs some more young guys. All of the old guys have a hard time multi-tasking (planning the event and drinking). Plus their wives make them go home at 8:00. :lol:

Even though the old guys have to be home early they generally have really good food if they hold the meeting at their house. It's always a good time so get involved.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hey Jed,
When us "old guys" hold the meetings at our house - we are already home early and can party with the best of you young guys and *still *get the work done!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Unless Field Hunter gets into the wine too soon!!  :drunk:

As they say GG, we older ones see the job through, you young guys get all excited early and never really finish the job!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Is that what you say when you have to take pills?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

BURNNN!!1!!1!!

What do you have to do to get involved?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

USAlx50,

Are you from Fargo or the surrounding area? I am sure these guys could fill you in if you are... If not, PM me and I'll be more than happy to help you out.

Scott


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Is that what you say when you have to take pills?


Heh heh,Good one. It is not that we can't rise to the occasion, mature women desire more than 8 second rides.....

How in the world did the dude know where to be to get the pic of collared bird. He is good!! :beer:

Gotta love Delta, all about the ducks!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> Unless Field Hunter gets into the wine too soon!!  :drunk: With the way Field Hunter drives(happy feet),we better keep him off of the sauce.I know of a few other guys that might want to get involved(Unfortunately they are old guys GG).How about running an ad in the NDSU paper to see if there is any interest?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds good to me Mallard, you can drive from now on.....geeze...as bad as my wife...."I'm going to get sick if you don't quit driving like that"

Seriously.

If anyone from Fargo, Moorhead, Wahpeton, Valley City or anywhere in eastern ND and western MN wants to get involved in a great organizaton, pm any or us, jhegg, djleye, field hunter, mallard, gander grinder, (you know you're getting older - Jed - I can't wait to see you younger guys busting through cattails at 45....of course you'll have to wheel me and Dan and Dean out to the field )

We plan a great banquet every April and This Fall planned and held a 25 kid youth waterfowl hunt in Eastern ND. Both events are a great time and I guaranty you'll feel good after you see the look in the kids eyes after they've won something or shot there first duck.

Read the latest issue of the Delta Magazine....the kids picture with the geese were on the hunt I planned.....ever see the excitement from a 12 and 14 year old that have never hunted waterfowl before and then see them each shoot a big honker on the opening of youth day.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> Jed - I can't wait to see you younger guys busting through cattails at 45....of course you'll have to wheel me and Dan and Dean out to the field


First of all, work smarter, not harder...when we're 45 we'll find some greenpea to walk through the cattails for us. And I hope you guys are saving up for your heated oxygen tanks so your airflow doesnt freezeup...cuz I know I ain't given you mouth to mouth :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How did I know that Smalls would have to chime in on this topic!!! :eyeroll:

As I recall I do work smarter. GG and his father and Field Hunter and I were pheasant hunting last year and while the two fossils (gg dad and Field Hunter) were busting cat tails, GG and I were walking on a road running thru the slough. I ain't as dumb as I look. I do recall that road was a bit bumpy and not the easiest walk!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> I do recall that road was a bit bumpy and not the easiest walk!!! :wink: :lol:


BE CAREFUL! A guy wouldn't want to twist up an ankle, ouch!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

4curl wrote


> Heh heh,Good one. It is not that we can't rise to the occasion, mature women desire more than 8 second rides.....


Yea, but with us they get a full rodeo and that means three rides.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

gg,
You sound like a man totally in charge of the situation. I'll bet you take things into your own hands more often that not :lol:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

> How in the world did the dude know where to be to get the pic of collared bird. He is good!!


Pretty easy when you know where to go..... At that certain spot I've counted quite a few banded birds. 8)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Pretty easy when you know where to go..... At that certain spot I've counted quite a few banded birds.


Counting and taking cover quality photos is a bit different.

Maybe you haven't noticed but Fred has taken oodles of fabulous waterfowl photos. IMO he is one of the premier waterfowl photograghers in the country. The ultimate scout!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey, Speaking of the Delta MAg, Nice Tip Scott about the TP blinds!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

We had to do something in Sask. last year when we didn't have any snow spray along... :lol:

The photo that is placed in the magazine came from PorkChop.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was wondering if PC had patented that stuff or not!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

> aybe you haven't noticed but Fred has taken oodles of fabulous waterfowl photos. IMO he is one of the premier waterfowl photograghers in the country. The ultimate scout!


Ya, I've seen lots of Fred's pictures, even gone out with him a few times. To get that one speical photo he might take 30 or 40 shots with his camera.

There should be a couple pictures coming in an upcoming issue of the Delta mag of a hunt he joined us this past season. (I'm in the group photo on page 73)

Banded geese around here a dime a dozen. That's not to say that if you go out hunting around here you will see banded birds but when you know where to go, and you're lucky you should be able to get pretty close to the geese before they take off.

That's not to say I'm taking anything away from the photo Fred took, but to get that photo of the double banded mallard a issue or two ago was a heck of alot rarer than the banded goose.


----------

